# Selling my upgraded Tivo



## zx-ice (Nov 18, 2004)

All,
I'm selling my 120GB upgraded Tivo. It has a lifetime subscription and a turbonet card with 128MB (I've a 512MB SIMM kicking around but can't find it at the moment!)

I've never paid for the subscription as I bought it from a rich friend - is there a way to confirm this? Anyway, I've never had to pay for getting the guide info.

I've had a couple of problems with it recently and believe that the hard drive might be on it's way out. Apart form that, it's always been perfect and it works seemlessly on my network.

I've now got a Windows MCE which I don't think is as intuitive but it saves me messing around with another hard drive.

MOD EDIT: ads are not allowed!

Thanks,
Ice


----------



## zx-ice (Nov 18, 2004)

why not mod?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is in the 'forum rules' which you agreed to when you registered.


----------



## zx-ice (Nov 18, 2004)

OK point taken. You must be one of those dudes that read the small print on the back of the credit application forms as well! 

Please remove the post. Am I able to post a link to an ebay ad. or is that prohibited as well?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The post as it stand - with the ad bit removed is OK.

Links to ads and auctions are not allowed.


----------



## zx-ice (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for your help. What about if I want to give it away - is that allowed? Can't see it's worth much.
Ice


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Well if you're giving it away.......


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

zx-ice said:


> OK point taken. You must be one of those dudes that read the small print on the back of the credit application forms as well!


I think that is what moderators are for


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

zx-ice said:


> Thanks for your help. What about if I want to give it away - is that allowed? Can't see it's worth much.
> Ice


*If* it has a lifetime subscription, then a recent auction on eBay for a similar spec'ed machine went for a few quid under £400.


----------



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

zx-ice said:


> Thanks for your help. What about if I want to give it away - is that allowed? Can't see it's worth much.
> Ice


I'll pay the postage if you want to give it away to me.....


----------



## zx-ice (Nov 18, 2004)

No problem. Shall we say £200 first class recorded?


----------

